# mit fliege auf hecht



## Kormoranhasser (22. Juli 2005)

hi
ich besitze eine 9ft 5-6 rute(vision) mit einer 5-6wfschnur + sinktip. mein ehemaliger fliegenlehrer erzählte mir dass ich mit dieser5-6 rute trotzdem gute hechte fangen könnte.wie sieht denn das vorfach aus z.b. 1.4m 0,30 mit hardmono/stahl vor der fliege.Welches imitat/farben/größe muss die Fliege besitzen?  

petri


----------



## snoekbaars (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Grüß' Dich!!

Mit ner 5-6er-Ausrüstung auf Hecht ... hmmmja ... GEHT natürlich.
Mit viel gutem Willen, und wenn gar nix anderes da ist, geht das schon ... JA!

Gut.

Zur Frage und Größe der Fliege sage ich erst mal: Für Deine Ausrüstung besser nicht ZU groß. Das Problem ist eben, dass Hechte GRUNDSÄTZLICH besser im Zweifel auf eher größere Streamer( 2/0 - 8/0 ) zu fangen sind. Natürlich fressen sie auch Kleinfisch, ehe sie verhungern. Also, ich würde mal sagen. dass Du besser mit dem Gerät keine Streamer größer als Hakengröße, sagen wir mal ... 4 wirfst. Sonst geht es zu sehr zu Lasten der Werfbarkeit und der Distanz. Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, dass man Hechte nur mit Weitwürfen erbeuten kann. Oft reichen 10-15m Wurfweite. Je nach Gewässer natürlich.
Wenn Du nicht weit werfen brauchst, kannste auch mal nen sparsamen 1/0er Streamer probieren, aber ich garantiere für nix.

Farbe: Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten. Imitativ oder plakativ.
Also, entweder Streamer, die natürliche Nahrungsfische der Hechte in Deinem Gewässer möglichst genau imitieren. Oder mehr oder weniger knallbunt mit mehr oder weniger Flash im Muster in Abhängigkeit von der Sichtigkeit des Gewässers. Im Prinzip nicht anders als beim Blinkern oder Spinnfischen auch. In klaren Wassern soll auch schon mal schwarz/lila gut funktionieren.

Bei Hecht hast Du keine Wahl ... GANZ sicher ist nur Stahlvorfach 20-30cm. Bei nicht ZU großen Hechten geht auch Hardmono mit mindestens 40lbs.!
Es wird auch die Meinung vertreten auch große Hechte problemlos und immer mit 60lbs. Hardmono fangen zu können. 
Manche knoten Hardmono, andere nehmen Quetschhülsen wie bei Stahl auch. Ich empfehle in jedem Fall bei Hardmono einen guten Vorfachstrecker aus Gummi, sonst kringelt meines zu sehr.

Meiner Ansicht nach reicht zwischen Fliegenschnur und Vorfach ein Zwischenstück von 1,50m 40er Nylon oder Flourcarbon.
Dies ganz besonders, wenn Du mit einer Sinktip fischst. Sonst fischt Du evtl zu tief. Es sei denn natürlich, Du mußt in einem tiefen See weit runter. Dann längeres Vorfach, und entsprechend warten, nach dem Wurf.

Und wenn Du nun siehst, was Du da alles an Getüddel mit einer beinahe 6er Rute werfen sollst ... ist ne ganze Menge. Erwarte keine lockeres und leichtes Werfen. Es wird absolut Fliegenschleudern sein!!
KEIN genußvolles Werfen.

Und WENN sich dann doch ne richtich jute und fitte alte HechtOmmi an Deinem Streamerchen vergreifen sollte, dann wird's zumindest ein absolut spannender Drill!!

Am besten wäre ein Boot, dann wäre zumindest schon mal die Wurfdistanz ein geringeres Problem.

Für fette und große Hechtstreamer (und da beissen oft auch schon genügend "Kleine" drauf) braucht man eben zumeist 'ne 8er oder 9er Ausrüstung.

Falls die "Sinktip" ein Polyleader sein sollte, dann lass' es besser weg.
Die Rute ist dann mit Vorfach und Streamer vollkommen ausreichend belastet.

Gutes Gelingen!!
Ralph


----------



## Kormoranhasser (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

danke ralph 
du scheinst jjaa ein echter kenner zu sein .
kannst du mir noch verraten welchen führungsstil ich einsetzen sollte?


----------



## snoekbaars (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Kenner? |kopfkrat
Naja, viel Theorie und Autausch mit Gleichgesinnten hier im Netz, etwas Praxis und leider nicht ganz soviel Erfolg.
Aber um Dir diese grundsätzlichen Fragen zu beantworten reicht es.

Führungsstil?!?
Nun ... Du mußt es ausprobieren.
Tendenziell ...
... im winter eher langsamer
... im Sommer eher schneller
... kleine, kurze Rucke
... manchmal sekundenlang stehen lassen
... im Fluß längere, plötzliche und schnelle Rucke
... im Stillwasser eher ruhig und langsamer.

Manche reissen ruckartig fast nen halben Meter durch die Ringe mit sekundenlangen Pausen, andere holen gleichmäßig in 5-10cm Strips ein.

Einige schleppen schwere Muster sogar.

Und wenn Du ein beschwertes Muster hast (mit einer 5-6er eher nicht zu empfehlen) und nicht ZU tief (auch wenn Hechte am Grund stehen sollten attackieren sie GRUNDSÄTZLICH von UNTEN nach OBEN) laufen willst, kommst Du um ein gewisses Tempo sowieso nicht herum.
"Grundsätzlich heißt immer, dass Ausnahmen sowieso die Regel bestätigen!!

Selber ausprobieren wird Dir wohl nicht erspart bleiben. Manchmal macht eine Variation beim Einholen der Leine den Unterschied.

Googel'' mal ein bisschen rum, es gibt viele gut Seiten im Netz über das Fliegenfischen auf Hecht.

Hier zum Einstig meine Lieblingsseite:
www.globalflyfisher.com
Auch dort findet die Hechtfischerei mit der Fliege Erwähnung.


----------



## schabau (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hi Kormoranhasser,

vielleicht ein paar Tipps von keinem Theoretiker sondern von einem Fischersmann, der schon viele Hundert Hechte mit der Fliege gefangen hat.

Gerät:
9 - 10 Fuß Rute AFTMA 8 - 10
schnellsinkende Schnur DT oder ST #9 + ausreichend Backing
ca. 1 m Vorfach 0,50er Monofil daran angeknüpft einen Wirbel (stabil). In diesen Wirbel wird ein Stahlvorfach eingehängt und daran kommt dann die Hechtfliege.
Fliegen: Bunny Bugs auf Hakengröße 6/0 bis 8/0 in den Farben Fluor Orange, Gelb, Weiß und Schwarz.

Das wichtigste aber, um an den Hecht zu kommen, ist entweder ein Bellyboot oder eine Ruderboot von denen man die wirklich "heißen" Hechtstandorte erst erreichen kann.

Alles andere ist nicht mehr als kalter Kaffee!

Gruß
schabau


----------



## Birger (4. August 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Ich hab da mal ne Frage an die Hechtprofis: warum verwendet ihr denn so dicke Vorfächer? Eine 40 oder 50er hat ja so 15-20KG Tragkraft, wie groß sind denn die Hechte die ihr fangt? Beim Spinnfischen reicht mir jedenfalls eine Tragkraft von 7-10Kg für Hecht aus und Fliegenruten sind ja nun auch noch relativ weich und federn schon einiges ab, also wofür diese Durchmesser?


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. August 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da mal ne Frage an die Hechtprofis: warum verwendet ihr denn so dicke Vorfächer? Eine 40 oder 50er hat ja so 15-20KG Tragkraft, wie groß sind denn die Hechte die ihr fangt? Beim Spinnfischen reicht mir jedenfalls eine Tragkraft von 7-10Kg für Hecht aus und Fliegenruten sind ja nun auch noch relativ weich und federn schon einiges ab, also wofür diese Durchmesser?


Moin #h
Also bei mir gibts die dicken Vorfächer Hauptsächlich wegen dem Abrieb...

Sinkende Fliegenschnur, welche über den Grund gezerrt wird, auftreibende Fliege um möglichst Hänger zu vermeiden, die Fliegenschnujr selbst ist Abriebmäßig nicht allzusehr gefährdet und hält viel aus! Aber das Stück zwischen Fliegenschnur und Fliege ist extremen Bedingungen ausgesetzt und muss einiges wegstecken können...

Davon abgesehen reicht meiner Meinung nach auch 0,40iger Monofil.


----------



## snoekbaars (4. August 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

N'Abend!

Also nach meinem Wissen, Dafürhalten, und auch nach meiner Erfahrung ist der Turnover der schweren Hechtfliege beim Wurf mit dickerem und steiferem Monofil sehr viel besser als mit 25er oder 30er Nylon, wenn ich es direkt in die vergleichsweise dicke 8er oder 9er Fliegenschnurspitze einschlaufe.
Der Streamer streckt sich also besser, und der Hecht ist erfahrungsgemäß kein Bisschen vorfachscheu, was das anbelangt.
Es gibt also keinen Grund "leichter" zu fischen, ja und der Abrieb ist beim tief fischen mit dickerer und kräftigerer Schnur auch ein geringeres Problem.

Greetz
Ralph


----------



## BeKoRlp (4. August 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hallo,
ich habe hier http://www.p-hoffmann.privat.t-online.de/13570.html Hechtstreamer
gefunden, die sich angeblich wegen des Materials mit einer 6er Rute werfen lassen.

Gruss 

Bernd


----------



## marioschreiber (5. August 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Wasserabweisend ist hier das "Zauberwort" !
Ich denke auch das du schwere Bunnys, vollgesogen mit Wasser, nicht mehr mit einer # 6 werfen kannst.
Selbst mit einer # 9 kann da schon kaum noch von werfen gesprochen werden 

Syntetisches Material ist da schon besser !
(trotzdem liebe ich es Bunnys zu tüddeln )


----------



## stephan_81 (5. August 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hallo, 
bei so großen lümmeln halte ich es für ein gerücht, dass die sich an einer 6er rute werfen lassen!
habe änliche teile an ner 7-8 er mit schußkopf geworfen und selbst das war nur noch ein schleudern!
bei ner 6er wäre ich auch ganz vorsichtig was das hechtfischen angeht, weil die beute mitunter groß ausfallen könnte!
mein größter fisch an ner 8-9er rute war ein 75 waller und der hat die rute schon ordentlich in die knie gezwungen!
mit ner 6er rute würde ich nur da auflaufen wo keine großen hechte zu erwarten sind! und dort würde ich angesichts der rutenklasse von so großen streamern absehen!
gruß
stephan


----------



## Tobsn (5. August 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

So, abgesehen davon, das ich bislang noch keinen Hecht mit ner Fliege gefangen habe (ich habs auch noch nie wirklich versucht), wird man mit ner 6er und entsprechendem Vorfach Hechte jeglicher Größe fangen können. Zur Not mit etwas Geduld und Spucke.

Siehe auch: http://www.brotfliege.de/index.php?module=ContentExpress&func=display&ceid=131&bid=23&btitle=Artikel&meid=162


----------



## rudlinger (5. August 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

@all
Hecht mit 5/6 er Rute und dann noch mit nem Streamer (Bunny), kannst vergessen. Kauf Dir ne 8/9er wie schon der Kollega vor mir. Ich selber fische mit Streamer ne 8er und bei richtig schweren Bunny's hat die schon zu tun. Macht wirklich keinen Spass mit 5/6 er


----------



## südlicht (5. August 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hai Leute...

Wenn es sich tatsächlich um synthetisches Material handelt, dass sich nicht mit Wasser voll saugt, dann lassen sich auch große Fliegen ohne weiteres mit einer 5/6er Rute werfen. Habe dies selbst schon getan und kam gut damit zurecht.

Und eine 5/6er Rute kommt auch mit guten Fischen klar. Natürlich, der Drill ist etwas vorsichtiger zu gestalten und dauert u.U. etwas länger, aber zu bewerkstelligen ist das schon... 

Übrigens, den Fisch in meinem Avatar habe ich auch mit meiner 6er gefangen  Bericht war hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36003

Tight lines, Eric :m


----------



## stephan_81 (5. August 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

klar, gehen tut alles!
aber ich würde mich beim hechtfischen mit ner 6er peitsche wesentlich unwohler fühlen als mit ner kräftigeren stange!
aber das ist nur meine ganz persönliche meinung!
wünsche dir auf jeden fall viel erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben!
gruß
stephan


----------



## Tisie (6. August 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hallo Kormoranhasser,





			
				schabau schrieb:
			
		

> schnellsinkende Schnur DT oder ST #9 + ausreichend Backing ca. 1 m Vorfach 0,50er Monofil daran angeknüpft ...


da muß ich mal leicht widersprechen ... eine DT-Schnur halte ich zum werfen von Hechtstreamern für relativ ungeeignet und Schußköpfe würde ich einem Anfänger wie Dir auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Eine gute Wahl sind WF-Schnüre mit einer kurzen Keule und einem kurzen, kräftigen Front-Taper. Diese Schnüre sind im Handel meist unter der Bezeichnung Bass- oder Pike-Line zu bekommen und transportieren große, windfängige Fliegen ganz gut. Ob eine schnellsinkende Schnur so gut geeignet ist, hängt vom Gewässer ab, an den meisten kleineren Gewässern tut es eine Schwimmschnur. Über das Backing würde ich mir keine allzu großen Sorgen machen, ich habe noch nie erlebt, daß ein Hecht wirklich lange Fluchten macht und solltest Du doch mal mit Schußkopf fischen, würde ich mir das mit dem 50er Vorfach in Abhängigkeit von der Tragkraft der Schußschnur auch nochmal überlegen ... u.U. reißt Du Dir so bei einem Hänger den ganzen Schußkopf ab und nicht nur das Vorfach. Bez. der Rute und Schnurklasse wurde ja schon alles gesagt, mit Klasse #8-9 kommst Du eigentlich überall klar, ich fische an unseren kleinen Flüßchen, Kanälen und Gräben ganz gerne mit #7er Gerät, allerdings auch mit etwas kleineren Streamern und allzu große Fische sind auch nicht zu erwarten.

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Was meinst Du denkt ein Außenstehender von uns Anglern, wenn er Dein Nickname ließt?  |kopfkrat


----------



## feinripp (15. August 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin #h
> Also bei mir gibts die dicken Vorfächer Hauptsächlich wegen dem Abrieb...
> 
> Sinkende Fliegenschnur, welche über den Grund gezerrt wird, auftreibende Fliege um möglichst Hänger zu vermeiden, die Fliegenschnujr selbst ist Abriebmäßig nicht allzusehr gefährdet und hält viel aus! Aber das Stück zwischen Fliegenschnur und Fliege ist extremen Bedingungen ausgesetzt und muss einiges wegstecken können...
> ...


 #c 
Also ich kann echt nicht verstehen, wie ein erfahrener Angler wie Du zweifellos einer bist Steffen, ein 40er monofil fürs Hechtangeln empfehlen kannst. Ich halte das für nicht waidgerecht und grob fahrlässig.
Ein 40er Vorfach schneidet ein mittlerer Hecht durch wie nix.
Je nachdem wie er gehakt ist, wenn die Schnur durch die Zähne geht machts pling, alles schon erlebt. Meiner Meinung nach, und ich denke ich steh da nicht allein, ist das Fischen auf Hecht, gleich mit welcher Methode ohne Stahl oder Wolframvorfach fahrlässig.
Ralf


----------



## schabau (3. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

@Tisie,

war eine Weile nicht hier im Board. Deshalb meine verspätete Antwort.

Es ist ein weitverbreiteter Irrtum, dass Anfänger (und auch fortgeschrittenere Fliegenfischer) mit einer WF-Schnur besser und weiter werfen!! Will man das Potential einer WF-Schnur wirklich ausnutzen, dann bedarf es schon einer ziemlich ausgefeilten Wurftechnik.
DT-Schnüre hingegen vergeben viele Wurffehler von Anfängern und weniger Geübten. Das jedenfalls habe ich in meiner langen Praxis als Guide immer wieder feststellen können! Ich habe in meinem wahrlich nicht kurzen Fliegenfischerleben nur wenige Werfer erlebt, die wirklich mit einer Bass-Taper umgehen konnten.

Wenn Du in Deinen Heimatgewässern ("Flüßchen, Kanälen und Gräben") mit Spielzeug-Ausrüstung auf 50er Schusshechte fischst, dann ist das vielleicht angebracht. Wahrscheinlich kannst Du Dir nicht vorstellen, was es bedeutet, einen 20-  oder 25-pfündigen Hecht vom Boot aus bei starkem Wellengang anzuwerfen, zu haken und erfolgreich zu drillen.

Unter 50er Vorfach brauchst Du da erst garnicht anzutreten. Und, von wegen Abreißen des Schusskopfes, da muss man halt eine starke Schussschnur verwenden, dann passiert das nicht. Ich jedenfalls habe schon mehrere kapitale Esox erlebt, die das 50er Vorfach im Kraut gesprengt haben. Wenn das nicht ärgerlich ist!

Und einen 20cm-Streamer, vollgesogen mit Wasser, geworfen an einer 7er Rute, das möchte ich mir auch erst einmal ansehen.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*



			
				feinripp schrieb:
			
		

> #c
> Also ich kann echt nicht verstehen, wie ein erfahrener Angler wie Du zweifellos einer bist Steffen, ein 40er monofil fürs Hechtangeln empfehlen kannst. Ich halte das für nicht waidgerecht und grob fahrlässig.
> Ein 40er Vorfach schneidet ein mittlerer Hecht durch wie nix.
> Je nachdem wie er gehakt ist, wenn die Schnur durch die Zähne geht machts pling, alles schon erlebt. Meiner Meinung nach, und ich denke ich steh da nicht allein, ist das Fischen auf Hecht, gleich mit welcher Methode ohne Stahl oder Wolframvorfach fahrlässig.
> Ralf


Oh, lange nicht in diesem Thraed gelesen... sorry.

@feinripp:
halt halt, das 40iger Monofil bekommt prinzipiel natürlich ein Stück Stahl vornedran!! Ich bitte mich da nicht misszuverstehen, habe mich da vielleicht etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Kannst also Deine Entrüstung wieder einpacken  #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*



			
				schabau schrieb:
			
		

> @Tisie,
> 
> war eine Weile nicht hier im Board. Deshalb meine verspätete Antwort.
> 
> ...




Moin Schabau #h
recht haste, weit werfen geht mit ner DT eigentlich leichter als mit ner WF (speziell die Bass Taper)
ich meine  (auch wenn die Meinung als veraltet abgetan wird) der Anfänger lernt am besten mit einer DT.
Außerdem brauche ich die DT um gescheite Rollwürfe hinzubekommen... die meisten meiner Gewässer sind hintenrum derart bewachsen, daß man den ganzen Tag "rollt" und das auch mal 15m weit... hab ich jetzt 12m keule in meiner WF, dann geht der Rollwurf meist schief, weil die dünne Runningline der WF die schwere Keule nicht mehr beschleunigen kann... Wurf bricht zusammen...


Ich bin wahrlich kein Werfer vor dem Herrn, habe mir alles selbst beigebracht und den Doppelzug beherrsche ich heute noch nicht richtig (nur brauche ich den bei "meinen" Gewässern, Wiesenbäche/kleine Flüsse eigentlich nie...) wenns bei mir auf Hecht o.ä. geht, nehm ich der Bequemlichkeit wegen immer ne leichte (relativ kurze) Zweihänderin mit Schusskopf (AFTMA 8/9) ein zwei Luftwürfe und Abschuss, 30m sind locker und ohne Anstrengung drin... mögen viele vielleicht nicht verstehen, aber ich kann mit der Zweihänderin besser umgehen als mit der 8/9er Einhand


----------



## torstenhtr (4. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hi Schabau,

Ich weiss nicht ob ich amüsiert oder schockiert sein sollte auf Grund deiner Geräteempfehlung zu einem offensichtlichen Anfänger. Wenn du Matthias Gerät als Spielzeug bezeichnest verkneife ich mir lieber eine Titulierung für dein grobes Zeug.

50er Mono und schnellsinkende (!!) Schussköpfe zusammen mit Bunny's auf 8/0er Haken zu empfehlen halte ich schon für fast unseriös, ich weiss nicht wen oder was du geguidet hast. Es mag sein das es auf deinem See funktioniert aber das muss nicht Allgemeingut sein. Ich persöhnlich vermute das du eher Schleppangeln betreibst mit der Fliege, denn solche Teile lassen sich kaum noch werfen, ich möge mich entschuldigen wenn ich falsch liege. Selbst meine Vereinskollegen nehmen kein so groben Tampen für die Spinnangelei und die haben schon einige Hechte über 1.20m herrausgezogen.
Matthias liegt schon vollkommen richtig, viele Fliegenschnüre haben gerade mal einen 35lb Kern, da liegt manche 50er drüber.

Wer einen guten Artikel als Einstieg sucht, kann sich ja Mario Mücke's Text mal durchlesen, den hat er auch hier im Märkischen Angler veröffendlicht:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/winhecht.html

Ich nehme als Test Tippet nicht mehr als 35er und dahinter natürlich Stahlvorfach.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## schabau (4. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Ach, lieber Torsten,

hast Du eine Ahnung, was kapitale, ich meine wirklich kapitale Hechte so fressen? Da ist ein Bunny oder jeder andere Streamer auf 8/0 Haken gebunden für den Hecht nicht mehr als wenn Du eine Erdbeere ißt!

Und, was ist daran unseriös, eine waidgerechte Vorfachstärke zu empfehlen??



> ich weiss nicht wen oder was du geguidet hast. Es mag sein das es auf deinem See funktioniert aber das muss nicht Allgemeingut sein. Ich persöhnlich vermute das du eher Schleppangeln betreibst mit der Fliege, denn solche Teile lassen sich kaum noch werfen


Man kann, man kann - wenn man kann!!  Du kannst es Dir vielleicht nicht vorstellen, aber solche Streamer zu werfen gehört zur Kunst unseres Sports. Von Schleppangeln keine Spur!! Außerdem haben meine Gäste mit dieser Methode Unmengen von mehr als nur durchschnittlichen Hechten gefangen.
Ich versuche mir, leider vergebens, vorzustellen, wie ein Fliegenfischer auf Seen mit schlappen 20 - 50 Quadratkilometern Fläche und Hechten, die keinen Spass verstehen, mit "feinem" Zeug zurande kommen will. Aber, ich bin noch nicht zu alt, um hinzu zu lernen.
Hechte jeglicher Größe und insbesondere jenseits der 20-Pfund-Marke mit 35er Vorfach zu beangeln mag ja "schick" sein, entbehrt aber imho jeglicher Waidgerechtigkeit. Vielleicht auch ein Aspekt, den man nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren sollte das gilt auch für kleinere Gewässer!)

Und, noch eine bescheidene Frage, wie kann man "was" guiden? Für Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß
schabau

edit:
Was die Tragkraft der Schnüre anbelangt, so habe ich schon Vorfächer jeglicher Stärke, inklusive ultrateurer Spezialprodukte, beim Hechtdrill reißen sehen, aber noch niemals die Flugschnur. Die Taktik, zu schwache Vorfächer zu benutzen, um bei einem Hänger "nur" die Fliege und ein Stückchen Vorfach zu verlieren oder einen größeren "Kick" beim Drill zu verspüren, halte ich für extrem fragwürdig und unsportlich, da ja immer mit dem Anbiss eines großen oder sogar kapitalen Fisches gerechnet werden muss.
Abgesehen davon erleichtern (es wurde schon mal weiter oben erwähnt) starke Vorfächer das Werfen großer Streamer ganz enorm.

Man kann schnellsinkende Schnüre erheblich variabler einsetzen als schwimmende. Hängt halt alles von der Führungsgeschwindigkeit ab, in welcher Tiefe der Streamer dann läuft.


----------



## Tisie (5. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hallo Schabau,





			
				schabau schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein weitverbreiteter Irrtum, dass Anfänger (und auch fortgeschrittenere Fliegenfischer) mit einer WF-Schnur besser und weiter werfen!! Will man das Potential einer WF-Schnur wirklich ausnutzen, dann bedarf es schon einer ziemlich ausgefeilten Wurftechnik. DT-Schnüre hingegen vergeben viele Wurffehler von Anfängern und weniger Geübten. Das jedenfalls habe ich in meiner langen Praxis als Guide immer wieder feststellen können!


Und? Das habe ich nicht bestritten und bin ganz Deiner Meinung. Ich habe nur geschrieben, daß ich eine DT zum werfen von Hechtstreamern für relativ ungeeignet halte ... fischst Du mit einer DT-Schnur auf Hecht?


			
				schabau schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du in Deinen Heimatgewässern ("Flüßchen, Kanälen und Gräben") mit Spielzeug-Ausrüstung auf 50er Schusshechte fischst, dann ist das vielleicht angebracht.


Genau, unter diesen Bedingungen ist das angebracht. Als gutes Universal-Gerät für Hecht habe ich #8/9 empfohlen ... unter den von Dir genannten Bedingungen würde ich sicher 9er oder gar 10er Gerät fischen. Wo also liegt das Problem?


			
				schabau schrieb:
			
		

> Und, von wegen Abreißen des Schusskopfes, da muss man halt eine starke Schussschnur verwenden, dann passiert das nicht.


Welche Schußschnur verwendest Du denn? Wie Torsten schon geschrieben hat, trägt die Seele der meisten Fliegenschnüre nicht mehr als 35lbs, klare Schnüre mit monofiler Seele noch weit weniger. Ich habe schon gesehen, wie bei Hängern (z.B. an der Elbe) Schnüre und Runninglines gerissen sind ... aber das sind eben nur meine bescheidenen Erfahrungen.


			
				schabau schrieb:
			
		

> Und einen 20cm-Streamer, vollgesogen mit Wasser, geworfen an einer 7er Rute, das möchte ich mir auch erst einmal ansehen.


Das mache ich nicht. Lies mein Posting nochmal! Ich habe geschrieben, daß ich an kleinen Gewässern ganz gerne mit #7er Gerät fische, allerdings auch mit etwas kleineren Streamern und allzu große Fische sind auch nicht zu erwarten. Das ist eine klare Abgrenzung der Bedingungen!


			
				schabau schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann schnellsinkende Schnüre erheblich variabler einsetzen als schwimmende. Hängt halt alles von der Führungsgeschwindigkeit ab, in welcher Tiefe der Streamer dann läuft.


Und bitte nochmal mein Posting lesen: Ob eine schnellsinkende Schnur so gut geeignet ist, hängt vom Gewässer ab, an den meisten kleineren Gewässern tut es eine Schwimmschnur. Mit einer Sinkschnur müßte ich den Streamer in flachem Wasser oder über Kraut sehr schnell führen und würde so unter bestimmten Bedingungen erheblich weniger fangen. Aber da Du ja anscheinend eh alles besser weißt ... ich halte es nur für sehr bedenklich, wenn Anfängern Tips gegeben werden, die nur unter sehr speziellen Bedingungen zutreffen. Sollte ein erfahrener Guide, wie Du ja vorgibst einer zu sein, nicht eher allgemeingültige Ratschläge geben?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tobsn (5. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hallo Schabu,

was Deine Schnurstärkentheorie angeht, finde ich 50er Mono auch ein wenig übertrieben. 50er Stoft GTM hält laut Hersteller 21 Kg. 17er Fireline, mit der ich auf Hecht fische und unter anderem noch ein paar andere Jungs die ich kenne, hält 10,2 Kg (laut Hersteller). Mit dieser Schnur bekommst Du jeden (in Worten: JEDEN) Hecht aus dem Wasser. Stroft gibt für ihre 35er Mono eine Tragfähigkeit von 10,5 Kg an. Da kann ich mich Thorsten nur anschließen, wenn er sagt 35er, nicht mehr!

T


----------



## schabau (5. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

@Tisie, @Tobsn

Grau ist alle Theorie, grün aber des Lebens goldener Baum (Goethe)

Wenn ich diese "Spezialratschläge" gegeben habe (übrigens das Fischen mit der Schwimmschnur ist das keine Spezialmethode?), dann beruhen die auf längjährigen Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen beim Fischen auf Hecht mit der Fliege - nicht nur mal gelegentlich im Urlaub oder am Wochende, sondern jeweils über die gesamte Saison eines jeden Jahres. Diese "Spezialmethoden" haben zahlreichen Anglern an großen und kleinen Gewässern, verkrautet oder frei, vom Boot oder vom Ufer aus zahllose Hechte, und nicht die Kleinsten, gebracht. Warum also sollte ich diese mehr als erfolgreiche Methode nicht an einen Anfänger weitergeben??

...nothing more succeeds than success...!!

Gruß
schabau


----------



## snoekbaars (5. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Moin!!
Ich bin's nochmal!

Aaalso: 
Da sogar ich mit meiner vergleichsweise bescheidenen Erfahrung den Hecht als einen der vorfachunscheuesten Fische kennengelernt habe und sogar mit 60 lbs HardMason (in klarstem Boddenwasser) als Vorfach viele kleine und mittlere Hechte problemlos landen konnte, kann ich nur wenige bis gar keine Argumente gegen die Verwendung von 0,50er Monofil als Hechtvorfach erkennen.
Dafür spricht halt auch der bessere Krafttransport im Vorfach beim Wurf.
Und dagegen eigentlich nur, dass man sich die Chane auf eventuellen Zanderbeifang erhalten möchte.

Aber um mal auf die Initialfrage nach Hechtfischen mit der 5-6er Rute zurückzukommen, kann man also zusammenfassend sagen, dass es nur eine Verlegenheitslösung sein kann, wenn man kein anderes Gerät dafür dabei hat.

Und wenn man desöfteren vor hat im Bodden auf große Hechte mit der Fliege zu fischen, kann ich nur sagen, dass meine 10er Rute ganz hervorragend mit der 11er Tarponleine einen 9/0er-25cmEpoxyStreamer (MIT 1,5m 55er Vorfach UND 20cm Stahl) WIRFT, und das bei Wind und auch weit.

Und ich kenne einige "verrückte" Holländer, die machen noch ganz andere Sachen!!


----------



## Tobsn (5. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

@Schabau

Jeder soll so fischen wie er Lustig ist. Ich finde es nur unsinnig, 35er Mono als nicht waidgerecht darzustellen. In verkrauteten Gewässern mag sogar noch stimmen, aber in einem freien...

T


----------



## torstenhtr (5. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hallo Schabau,

Wie Tobsn schon geschrieben hat, kann jeder fischen wie er will. 
Das muss aber noch lange nicht sinnvoll sein, deine Behauptungen finde ich schon mehr als arrogant. Von wegen alle anderen sind Theoretiker, so ein Unsinn, ich denke mal Matthias und ich haben schon genug Hechte gefangen.

Fast jeder Spinnangler nimmt heutzutage kaum Mono dicker als 35er, ist das etwa nicht waidgerecht? Meiner Meinung nach wer es nicht schafft einen relativ schlappen Fisch wie es ein Hecht ist, an solch einer Schnur zu landen hat wohl nicht wirklich viel Ahnung .. Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren problemlos einen 60er Hecht mit 18er Nymphe und 14er Mono gefangen und gelandet. 


Ein 8/0er Haken dürfte knapp 2 Gramm wiegen, als Bunny gebunden dürfte so ein Teil an die 5 Gramm wiegen, ich denke selbst mit einer 10er Rute sind kaum mehr als 15m drin. 

Ich nehme nicht mehr als 4/0 Haken als oberste Grenze, diese wiegen weniger als 1 Gramm. Zusammen mit Synthetik und evtl. Sattelhecheln ist so ein Streamer auch noch werfbar. Von Bunnys halte ich nichts, plump und unrealistisch. Meine Streamer sind bis zu knapp 30cm lang, also nichts mit kleinen Mustern .. IMHO sind 15cm Streamer vollkommen ausreichend in den meisten Fällen.

Einem Anfänger eine schnellsinkende Schnur zu empfehlen halte ich für vollkommenen Unsinn (vor allem keine DT und Schusskopf!), in den meisten Gewässern ist eine schwimmende Schnur vollkommen ausreichend. Später kann dieser sich immer noch entsprechendes Gerät holen. Auch was du da über DT gegenüber WF geschrieben hast kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Gerade eine WF verführt zu einem schlampigen Wurfstil.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Regentaucher (6. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Tobsn: sorry, aber ein 0,35mm Mono als Vorfach auf Hecht zu benutzen ist leichtsinnig, nicht Waidmännisch - geschwaige denn fachgerecht! 

Ich habe schon 0,27mm Flexonit Vorfächer bei nicht mal Meter großen Hechten reissen sehn, und das nur an den Kiemenbögen!!! Ausserdem schau dir mal das Mono unter einem Mikroskop nach einem Fang an. Wenn du danach noch ein zu dünnes Mono benutzt, bringst du dich selbst um deinen Fisch und fischt auch nicht waidgerecht. Ich kann nur jedem raten, wenns auf kapitale Hechte gehn soll, ein 7x7 Stahlvorfach von min. 70cm länge zu verwenden! 

Es mag viell. Glücksache sein, einen 1mtr+ Hecht zu landen mit einem 0,35 - 0,50mm Mono Vorfach - dann sind die Fische meist auch nicht so Kampfstark und drehen sich im Drill z.b. nicht ums Vorfach.


----------



## Tisie (6. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hallo Regentaucher,

Tobsn meint sicher das Vorfachmaterial BIS zur beißsicheren Spitze und die kann nur aus Hardmono oder Stahl bestehen, aber das ist hier wohl allen klar und nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion ... oder vielleicht doch? Vielleicht nimmt Schabau ja keine beißsichere Spitze und verliert deswegen Hechte am 50er Vorfach?

@Snoekbaars: Ich bin grundsätzlich Deiner Meinung und verwende auch Vorfächer bis 0,50er, vor allem wegen der besseren Transporteigenschaften beim Wurf. ABER eine Ausnahme bilden Gewässer, wo "harte" Hänger zu erwarten sind, die kaum zu lösen sind, z.B. an Steinpackungen. Dort bleibt u.U. eben ein Stück Schnur oder der ganze Schußkopf mit hängen, wenn man ein zu starkes Vorfach verwendet.

@alle: Ob die Geschichte von den Monsterhechten, die ein 50er Vorfach im Kraut (!!!) sprengen nun glaubwürdig ist oder nicht, soll jeder selbst entscheiden und über die grundsätzliche Frage von angemessenen Vorfachstärken im Sinne der Waidgerechtigkeit brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren. Aber selbst angesehene und in Sachen Hecht sehr erfahrene Autoren wie Barry Reynolds und John Berryman empfehlen beispielsweise Vorfächer, die entweder durchgehend aus 25lbs Hardmono bestehen oder 8-10lbs Mono + Stahl. DAS wäre selbst mir zu dünn, aber die Jungs fangen damit viele und große Hechte ... u.a. zwischen Kraut und kräftigen Büschen. Wer's nicht glaubt, sollte sich mal das Video anschauen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tobsn (6. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Ich glaube wir müssen uns über das Stahlvorfach nicht unterhalten. Ohne Stahl auf Hecht ist mehr als dämlich! Ich dachte das wäre soweit klar... Und mit 35er vor dem Stahlvorfach bekommst Du JEDEN Hecht raus, wenn nicht, sitzt der enweder in einem Unterwasserwald oder Du kannst nicht drillen!!!

T


----------



## torstenhtr (6. September 2005)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hallo,

Also dass hier alle mit einem Bite Tippet, also entweder Stahl- oder Hardmono angeln sollte klar sein.

Das 3M Vorfach nach IGFA Regeln sieht übrigens so aus:
http://www.3m.com/us/home_leisure/scianglers/pdf/MS_ldr_pike.pdf

100%ige Sicherheit kann es nicht geben, wo kommen wir denn hin, ich bin doch kein Angsthasenfischer. Ansonsten brauche ich nicht angeln zu gehen, das gehört einfach dazu dass es eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit gibt, dass der Fisch entkommt. Wer widerhakenlos fischt, da sollte es wohl kaum ein Problem sein.
70cm Stahl kann man nehmen, IMHO aber etwas übertrieben, ich nehme 30-40cm.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Gelöschtxxxx (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Die Beiträge sind zwar schon 5 Jahre alt, aber ich habe dennoch eine Frage und hoffe auf Antworten:

Ich werde mich demnächst auch dem Hecht widmen - verwendet wird Hardmono! 

1. Bleibt die Frage der besten Befestigung. Wie soll ich das Hardmono mit der Fliegenschnur verbinden? Hält da ein braided loop auf dem Hardmono(verklebt evtl.)?

2. Und ist es sinnvoll lediglich Hardmono zwischen Fliegenschnur und Streamer zu knoten? So hat man es mir empfohlen - mich würden nur die Knoten interessieren. An der Fliegenschnur hängt ein loop, insofern scheidet der Blood eigentlich aus.

3. Ist ein (kleiner) Wirbel an der Monospitze, also zwischen Streamer und Moni sinnvoll - wenn ja, mit welchem Knoten?

4. Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Hinweise!

Gruß Flo


----------



## Flala - Flifi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Moin!
Ich habe zeitweise auch Hardmono verwendet. Dabei habe ich an die Enden mit Hilfe von Klemmhülsen kleine Schlaufen gemacht.
Lediglich Hardmono zwischen Fliegenschnur und Streamer halte ich für Unsinn, da ich ja zwischen Fliegenschnur und Streamer ein etwa rutenlanges Vorfach haben will, und dazu ist das Hardmono wenig geeignet.
An der Vorfachspitze habe ich immer einen Karabiner ohne Wirbel, der einen weit genugen Einhänger hat, um dem dickdrähtigen Hakenöhr genug Bewegungsspielraum zu lassen. Beim Hardmono habe ich den auch mit einer Quetschhülse montiert.
Aber: Ich bin inzwischen vollständig auf handelsübliche Stahlvorfächer mit Karabiner am Ende umgestiegen, 30 - 40 cm, 6 oder 9 kg Tragkraft. Den Wirbel am oberen Ende des Vorfachs knipse ich einfach ab. Zwischen Flugschnur und Stahlvorfach kommen 2,5 Meter 50er Mono, fertig. Das ist viel einfacher und kostengünstiger, die Hechte stört es nach meiner Erfahrung nicht.

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Hechte streamern!

Martin


----------



## Bungo (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Reines Hartmono, vergiss es.
Auch wenn es immer als sicher angepriesen wird, es ist es DEFINITIV nicht. Ich habe teilweise leichte Synthetik Streamer mitsamt 30cm Vorfach im Hechtmaul verschwinden sehen.
Mir wurde letztes Jahr auch nur Hartmono empfohlen. 
Nachdem es zweimal glatt durchgebissen wurde habe ich meine Lektion gelernt.

Meine bewährte Montage sieht so aus: 
Ca 2m 50lbs Hartmono, danach als Spitze mindestens 40cm 30lbs  TYGer Leader mittels Chrirurgen Knoten anknoten.

 [FONT=&quot]http://www.ffe-shop.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=50_219&products_id=1468

Leider sehr teuer, aber das Material schlechthin, weil es NUR Vorteile hat.
Es schlägt nicht aus, ist super geschmeidig, lässt sich sehr gut Knoten, hat eine super Knotenfestigkeit zum Hartmono,...
Und wirklich viel brauch man davon nicht.

Hartmono mittels Loop to Loop an der Fliegenschnur befestigen.

Wenn du einen Karabiner oder ähnliches an dem Tyger Leader befestigen willst, dann sollte er mindestens 50KG Tragkraft haben.
Beim Fischen mit sehr großen Streamern kommt es sonst mit der Zeit zu Materialermüdung. 30KG haben bei mir schon den Geist aufgegeben.

Normaler Stahl oder Titan leidet nach einiger Zeit deutlich unter großen Streamern und verliert an Tragkraft, deshalb ist es für die Fliege meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet. 
[/FONT]


----------



## sundeule (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Mit Stahl bist  auf der sicheren Seite. Wenn Du ein schön flexibles Material benutzt, kannst Du auf unnötige Schwachpunkte wie Karabiner verzichten. Das von Bungo empfohlene Material kenne ich (noch) nicht. Die Werbung liest sich aber gut. Es gibt daneben natürlich auch andere gute Drähte. Flexonit ist z.B. ein weiteres gutes Material, dass sich gut knoten lässt und im Vergleich zu anderen Drähten wenig kringelt. 
Ansonsten kannst Du zum Hechtfischen simpel fischen.
Ich fische meist ein sehr kurzes Vorfach: 1m bis 1,5m 45er  Stroft GTM und daran den Stahl - zur Zeit 9kg Flexonit 11,5 kg. 
Meist knote ich Stahl/ Mono über zwei gegenläufige Grinner direkt zusammen. Unbedingt einen Zugtest machen, denn bei Flexonit/ Stroft hält das nicht und reist leicht am Knoten!!
Flexonit verbinde ich Loop to Loop und das hält dann ohne Probleme. Den Streamer binde ich mittels eines Rapalaknoten mit zwei Windungen an.
An den Boddengewässern kann ich die Montage öfter mal an richtig schweren Fischen ausprobieren und habe keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Gelöschtxxxx (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Damit kann ich was anfangen und werde dann mal ausprobieren!

Aber mal simpel gedacht: Ich habe eine Teeny T200, und aufgrund der schwarzfarbenen Spitze, die im Wasser ja nicht unbedingt auffällig ist, könnte mal ja ein langes Stahlvorfach direkt an die Fliegenschnur anknüpfen - wenn dadurch der Wurf nicht vollkommen kaputt geht oder das ganze zu schwer wird..

Bzw. könnte ich mit ca .1,5 m oder weniger dickem Hardmono (Ich weiß - jeder hat da andere Erfahrungen...) vor der Fliegenschnur fischen und den Streamer direkt befestigen.

???


----------



## Bungo (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*



Sanktionelli schrieb:


> Aber mal simpel gedacht: Ich habe eine Teeny T200, und aufgrund der schwarzfarbenen Spitze, die im Wasser ja nicht unbedingt auffällig ist, könnte mal ja ein langes Stahlvorfach direkt an die Fliegenschnur anknüpfen - wenn dadurch der Wurf nicht vollkommen kaputt geht oder das ganze zu schwer wird..


Geht auch wenn du willst. Aber dann würde ich entweder Tyger Leader oder Iron Claw nehmen und kein normales stahl.
Optimal ist das aber nicht, und ich hätte bedenken dass das Stahl die Flugschnur beschädigt.



Sanktionelli schrieb:


> Bzw. könnte ich mit ca .1,5 m oder weniger dickem Hardmono (Ich weiß - jeder hat da andere Erfahrungen...) vor der Fliegenschnur fischen und den Streamer direkt befestigen.


Du kannst auch 0,08er Stroft nehmen, geht auch... #q

Da die Fliegen deutlich leichter als z.B. Gummi oder Wobbler sind, schießen sie teilweise beim öffnen des Hechtmaules extrem tief in den Rachen. Fast alle Hechte, wobei das auch mit der Köderführung zu tun hat, haben das Vorfach bei mir mit im Maul gehabt.
Und wenn das passiert wird das Hartmono oft den Geist aufgeben...
Willst du das wirklich selbst ausprobieren?


----------



## Gelöschtxxxx (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hallo Bungo,

an das geringe Gewicht des Streamers und das damit verbundenen "Einatmen" habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Ich werde Stahl nehmen!

Vielen Dank für die Beiträge!

Ich werde ggf. berichten, wenn mir da was an die Fliege geht!


----------



## ArcticChar80 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Wenn du dein Stahlvorfach direkt an die Sinkschnur knotest, dann kann schnell mal beim Hänger die Fliegeschnur durchreißen. Nimm am besten dazwischen einen Meter 35er Fluo. Als Sollbruchstelle.


----------



## dreampike (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Von Wirbeln oder normalen Karabinern rate ich dringend ab, die werden leicht von den Hechten geknackt. Selbst die besten Crosslock-Karabiner. Ich habe die letzten Wochen die Microsnaps von Traunriver Products ausprobiert und bin echt begeistert. Auch in Größe L mit 11kg Tragkraft sind das ziemlich filigrane Mini_karabiner_, in die die Fliege (bis Größe 6/0)reingedreht wird (eigentlich ist es kein Karabiner, ich wüsste jetzt aber keine bessere Bezeichnung). Hält bombenfest und ist absolut hechtsicher (der Größte hatte 1,02m). Habe keine einzige Fliege und auch keinen Hecht verloren. Dafür habe ich mir eine Menge Flexonit gespart, da ich die Flíegen bisher angeknotet habe und beim häufigen Fliegenwechsel das Vorfach schnell zu kurz wurde. Das funktioniert jetzt wunderbar, die Fliege läßt sich schnell wechseln, wenn man den Dreh raus hat und das Vorfach hält deutlich länger. In einer Woche Boddenfischen nur 1x wechseln müssen.
Meine Vorfächer sehen so aus: Ich schleife ein 43er Mono mit Perfectionloop in die Fliegenschnur ein. An das Mono kommt ein Pitzenbauerringerl mit 11 kg Tragkraft, an das ich 60 cm 11kg-Flexonit knote und daran seit neuestem den Microsnap befestige.
Hardmono nehme ich nicht, da es in den Durchmessern, die ich für hechtsicher halte, deutlich sichtiger ist wie Flexonit und zudem schwer anzuknoten ist.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Gelöschtxxxx (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Moin,

nochmal vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Werde auf jeden Fall Stahl verwenden!

Flo


----------



## ArcticChar80 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hier noch mal ein Hecht mit großem Appetit 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI71Hsy_PaU&feature=related


----------



## sundeule (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Ach was: DER hat Appetit! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuGRr2XqEJ8&feature=related


----------



## ArcticChar80 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Autsch  
Wusste gar nicht, dass die auch zuschnappen. 

|muahah:


----------



## ArcticChar80 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hab noch einen gefunden. Unbedingt mit lautem Ton hören.

                 Hecht frisst Ente 

URL entfernt: finden einige nicht so lustig...Gruß Mod #h


----------



## sundeule (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Schlingel!


----------



## ArcticChar80 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hehehe
Hab das Video beim Durchforsten von Youtube gefunden.
Hab mich auch erschreckt. Ich fands lustig 

Gruß an alle Fliegenfischen-Verrückten!!!!


----------



## robertmorane217 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

hi leute
also ich persönlich liebe den nervenkitzel beim fliegenfischen auf hecht , deswegen reicht mir für gewöhnlich als vorfachspitze ne 20er fluo(erfordert fingerspitzengefühl ,aber ne große forelle stört sich mit unter an nem stahlvorfach) als streamer ne maus - super sache - leicht zu binden und sparsam an material : haken - nach gusto des binders-8er reicht 
              schwanz - hasendecke
               thorax - rehhaar
                schnurrhaare - schwarz bucktail
                 braune bindeseide
fängt immer und alles


----------



## WK1956 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*



robertmorane217 schrieb:


> also ich persönlich liebe den nervenkitzel beim fliegenfischen auf hecht , deswegen reicht mir für gewöhnlich als vorfachspitze ne 20er fluo


 
ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## Bungo (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*



WK1956 schrieb:


> ist das dein Ernst?


Naja, wenn er mit nem 8er Haken und 20er Flouro geht wird er es wohl auf untermaßige Schniepel im 30cm Bereich abgesehen haben und einen größeren Hecht wird er noch nicht gefangen haben.
Sowas kann nicht ernst gemeint sein, wenn doch, ist es so verantwortungslos, dass solchen Leuten direkt der Fischereischein entzogen werden sollte.


----------



## spin-paule (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Wer "Nervenkitzel" will, soll lieber einen Bungee-Sprung wagen und seinen Kick nicht auf Kosten eines verluderten Hechtes holen.

Im Übrigen habe ich beim Fliegenfischen schon viele Hechte trotz eines total verkringelten Stahlvorfaches zum Biss verleiten können. Da pfeif ich auf die Scheuchwirkung!


Gruß
Spin-Paule


----------



## Gemini (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Moin Jungs, ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. 

Meine lieben Arbeitskollegen haben mir zum Geburtstag eine Fliegenrute geschenkt, ich angel zwar fast nur noch mit der Spinne aber ok, fang ich halt noch mal an.

Bisher hab ich nur rudimentär in Dänemark mit einer 7/8er und auf Äschen in Luxemburg mit einer 5er Rute gefischt, auch mehr schlecht als recht (learning by doin) aber gefangen hatte ich schon ab und an was.

Die Rute ist eine Calyber Trout & Nymph die ich jetzt für das Angeln auf Barsch nehmen wollte und meine 7/8er für Hecht.

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die Muster die noch in meinen Kisten vorhanden sind, auf dem ersten Bild meine Auswahl für Hecht und auf dem 2. das Sortiment welches ich auf Barsch versuchen wollte. Ist da eurer Meinung nach was brauchbares dabei?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Tipps.


----------



## kevin9279 (3. August 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

hi,

keine schlechten fliegen die du hast. im ersten bild sollten alle gut fuer hecht oder barsch gehen. der zweite von oben sieht mir aus wie nen surfcandy. kann man gut auf koehler in norge einsetzen.
beim zweiten bild sieht mir alles nach wolly buggers aus. die beiden obersten sind wohl ringelwuermer imitate. super zum meerforellenfischen wenn die raus sind.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir behilflich sein.

wenn du wirklich auf grosse hechte aus bist dann mussen schon 20cm sein. wenn es viel brutfisch gibt dann laufen auch kleinere muster.


kevin


----------



## spin-paule (3. August 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hi Gemini,

ich denke auch, dass die linke Reihe recht hechttauglich ist - jedoch scheinen auf dem Bild die Streamer relativ klein. In meinem Hausgewässer wären das gute Köder für Barsch, Forelle und vor allem große Döbel. 

Ich sehe das wie Kevin - für Hechte auf Brutjagd eine gute Wahl. 
In der Regel bevorzuge ich größere Streamer (als Beispiel siehe den obersten ca. 20cm und den untersten ca. 16cm am 5/0 Haken):
http://img823.*ih.us/img823/8358/p1030586.jpg

Ansonsten wie gehabt: "Es gibt nix Gutes, ausser man tut es!"

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg dabei!#6


Einen schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Bungo (3. August 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Hallo.

Also ich schließe mich im Grunde meinen Vorrednern an.

Die Muster sind okay, und es ist für alle Gegebenheiten etwas dabei, nur alle einen Tick zu klein.

Momentan sind jedoch an vielen Gewässern sehr hohe Brutfischaufkommen, dies ist der einzige Zeitraum im Jahr wo auch kleinere Streamer Größere Hechte bringen.

Ansonsten können Hechtstreamer nicht groß genug sein.
Für Großhechte ist der Energieaufwand beim erbeuten kleiner Fische einfach zu groß, deshalb werden rein aus Nahrungsgründen nur noch Köder ab einer bestimmten Große attackiert. 
Anders sieht die Sache aus wenn du den Fisch z.B. durch Druck oder die Farbe des Streamers reizt.
Unter normalen Bedingungen sind aber die Großen Streamer, und damit meine ich keine Bunnies mit 15cm Schwänzchen, oft ein Erfolgsgarant.
Tandemstreamer von 20/25cm bis Open End locken auch die ganz Großen aus ihren Unterständen.

Gruß Bungo


----------



## Gemini (3. August 2010)

*AW: mit fliege auf hecht*

Danke für eure Tipps, ich muss echt noch mal ein wenig üben bevor ich auch nur dran denke noch grössere Streamer zu werfen, habe mit den kleinen schon Probleme...


----------

